# Snow baby



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh yeah guys its that time of year again!

I just got my white lady home today and put the plow on it. i will have some pictures upload here within the next few days!


Louiso out


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

What the heck are you talking about?


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

i got my 4 wheeler home today and put the plow on it. and i will take pics and upload them soon.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

ALC-GregH;1149000 said:


> What the heck are you talking about?


:laughing:..I thought the same thing! I was hoping that your 'white lady' was indeed just your 4 wheeler...!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

just got done painting my plow!


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

lets see the pics


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Louiso;1149913 said:


> just got done painting my plow!


without pics,

it never happened.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

sublime68charge;1150692 said:


> without pics,
> 
> it never happened.


okay?
10101010


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Pointless post! Wow, time wasted.

"Hey guys, I bought an ATV, I'll post pics, sometime, maybe, if I get a chance. But yeah, I bought an ATV."


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

lawntec;1155437 said:


> Pointless post! Wow, time wasted.
> 
> "Hey guys, I bought an ATV, I'll post pics, sometime, maybe, if I get a chance. But yeah, I bought an ATV."


"pointless post, pointless post "


----------

